# Attn: Points System Discussions BB Moderator



## CatLovers (Apr 4, 2007)

Over the past several months, I have been researching the purchase of Shell Vacation Club points, and unfortunately there's not a lot of info available - not on TUG, and certainly not from SVC (who actually seemed to clam up every time I asked a question, and kept trying to send me to their sales people).  Eventually we did make two separate SVC points purchases (resale of course) and they are scheduled to close in the next two weeks.  Through the process, I learned a fair amount about SVC and how it works (and doesn't) and I'd like to archive this knowledge somewhere on TUG for the use of other TUG members who may be contemplating the same thing.

So .... I'd like to propose a Sticky thread under Point System Discussions titled "Shell Vacation Club Points knowledge thread".  I'd be happy to start it with a fairly lengthy post, and then hopefully other SVC owners will add to it.  If we're lucky, we'll end up with some good validated knowledge available for all TUG members to use.  

Your thoughts?  If you concur, I'll do this after our purchases close, sometime before the end of the month.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 4, 2007)

Go ahead and start the thread.  The moderator can 'stick' it at any time -- doesn't have to be initiated that way.


----------



## CatLovers (Apr 5, 2007)

*Will do!*

Okay thanks.  I'll get to it sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## philemer (Apr 5, 2007)

CatLovers said:


> Okay thanks.  I'll get to it sometime in the next few weeks.



Just as a suggestion, you might want to write the article in Word or Works so you you can spell check it & "play" with it before you post it. That way if TUG crashes you won't lose all your work.  Then just copy & paste to a new post. Thanks for volunteering to do this.

Phil


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 5, 2007)

You can also email it to Mark Perry, who runs the Tug advice board where most articles like that are posted.

PS I also am an owner at a shell managed property but not a shell owner. You may wish to mention in you're advice article that most shell resorts have a significant number of non shell owners and if someone is interested in just that one shell resort that can buy that one resort from a non shell owner and get that one resort.  Normally this means significantly smaller MFs than a shell point purchase, but it also means no "in system" reservations.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 5, 2007)

or email it to tug@tug2.net if you want it in the advice section.


----------



## ouaifer (Apr 5, 2007)

Just please decide where you would prefer to have it.  If you want it as a _Sticky_ under the Points discussion, just let me know.  If you want it under the _Advice_ section, send it to the previous e-mail address (previous post).  It can only be posted in one place.  
ouaifer
Points Moderator


----------



## CatLovers (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I think it will be most useful under the Point System Discussions as a Sticky, as that would be where I would go first if I wanted info on this subject.  So ouaifer, I'll drop you a quick note when I do the first post, and I hope that lots of others will contribute to it as well so that we can create a good validated knowledge thread.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 5, 2007)

Making it a Sticky in the BBS is fine. I will insert a link back to the thread from the appropriate location in the Advice pages.


----------



## PA- (Apr 9, 2007)

I did a post on ins & outs of Shell Vacation Club some time ago (maybe a year or so, I don't remember).

It might be helpful to try to find that post, it'll be under my name.

It wasn't stickied, so it fell to the bottom of whatever forum I posted it on (probably points).


----------

